# Richtige Gartenforke gesucht



## ALexander Remmers (10. August 2017)

Moin
Weiß einer ob man im Handel eine Forke mit extra langen Gabeln bekommen kann?
Meine kommt nicht tief genug zum Wattwürmer suchen.
Danke


----------



## Maxthecat (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Moin !
Kenne nur die normalen Forken und die langen auch zum Buddeln .
Voll einstechen und denn den Sand -Schlick ausheben funktioniert eh nicht ,da bricht dir eher der stiel ab !


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Ich hab von Ideal die Spatengabel aus Edelstahl (67090001) - unverwüstlich aber auch die hat "nur" 25 cm lange Zinken. Längere kenne ich nicht, nur im Bereich Mist/Heugabel...


----------



## ALexander Remmers (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Meine hat leider NUR 27 cm.
Mir kommt es so vor, das die zu kurz sind.
Manchmal erwische einen Wattwurm noch gerade so.
Die sitzen bei uns sehr tief im Watt.
Im schwarzen Bereich.


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Da hilft nur schneller buddeln.... :m


----------



## Michael.S (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Geht auch anders mit einer Pumpe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsB11ffBbaI

Bei uns graben die im Watt riesen Löcher , also nicht nur einmal rein die Forke sondern richtig große Krater , ich selber habe da keine Erfahrung mit da ich kaum im Salzwasser angle aber ich sehe das öfters wenn ich mal im Watt  bin


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Spülen ist nicht immer und überall für die Wattwurmwerbung (so der Fachbegriff) erlaubt. Es gibt Spezis, die das mit kleinen Aussenbordern "professionalisiert" haben und riesige (gefährliche) Löcher hinterlassen haben.


----------



## ALexander Remmers (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Geht auch anders mit einer Pumpe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsB11ffBbaI
> 
> Bei uns graben die im Watt riesen Löcher , also nicht nur einmal rein die Forke sondern richtig große Krater , ich selber habe da keine Erfahrung mit da ich kaum im Salzwasser angle aber ich sehe das öfters wenn ich mal im Watt  bin



Eine solche pumpe habe ich auch.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*



ALexander Remmers schrieb:


> Eine solche pumpe habe ich auch.



Und geht es gut damit oder nicht?


----------



## ALexander Remmers (10. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Ich muss innen erst was erneuern.
Sonst Gut.
Über Ebay sind die Preis ok.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (11. August 2017)

*AW: Richtige Gartenforke gesucht*

Moin Leude! 

Hallo Alex!


Ich kann dir nur sagen das mit der Pumpe wird bei uns hier nix! 

Hab mir selber eine gebaut, die richtig Druck hat, kannst dir Knutschflecke mit saugen und in der Kneipe angeben! 
Kurzum bei uns hier im  Watt( Ich komme aus Zetel) kannste selbst in Hooksiel wo das Wasser in den Rinnen steht, nicht ansatzweise so gut Wattwürmer saugen wie mit ner vernünftigen Grabegabel und der richtigen Technik!
Ich brauch für 60 Würmer ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde! 
Normallange Grabegabel, aber breitere Zinken! 
Die mit den schmalen da kriegste kein vernüftiges Loch mit hin!
Für die Übertiefe trete sie erst normal rein und dann lege dich mit deinem Gewicht auf die Krücke und dann biste die 7cm tiefer drin die du brauchst! 
Damit ist das Problem das du über die Würmer weggräbst gelöst! Rücken haste trotzdem aber mit der Pumpe bist du 2 
Tage dabei biste Fischen gehen kannst!

Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder wir mal Ende September zusammen los wollen, steh ich dir gerne zur Verfügung!

Bis die Tage HH


----------

